# Wo stecke ich den MB connector von Be quiet ein?



## Luigi93 (9. August 2009)

Wie man schon im Titel erkennt, würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich den MB connector von dem Be quiet dark power pro (550W)550W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power
an dieses Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
anschließen kann? Ich weiß lediglich, dass es einer stabileren Versorgung der 12V/5V-Leitung dient. Ich hab auch schon google angeworfen, aber dabei nichts nützliches gefunden


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. August 2009)

wie schaut der stecker aus wieviele pole hatt es am besten mal ein bild machen


----------



## Luigi93 (9. August 2009)

Kann ich leider nicht machen, da ich das NT noch nicht habe, aber gerne kaufen würde. Bei dem ersten Link ist ein Bild unter "technische Daten" sowie "Kabelmanagment". Sieht, als wäre es 4polig.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. August 2009)

Habe mal den Stecker Fotografiert aber vo für er gut sein dürfte weis ich leider nicht denn es ist ja ein 4 Poliger Adapter aber wenn es jemand weis bitte melden, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Luigi93 (9. August 2009)

aah immerhin ein bild (hab ich bei google auch vergeblich gesucht), sieht aus wie ein molex-stecker


----------



## snapstar123 (9. August 2009)

Selbst im Handbuch steht nur das es zur verbesserung der 12/5V Leitung für einen Stabieleren betrieb sorgen soll aber wo er hin gehört steht nichts da.
Bin selber sprachloss wo man denn anschliesen soll, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Luigi93 (9. August 2009)

Das digitale Handbuch hab ich ja schon gelesen. Warum gibt Be quiet bloß nicht an, wie man den MB-Connector verwendet?  Das ist doch (evtl.) ein nützliches Extra


----------



## snapstar123 (9. August 2009)

Hilft wahrscheinlich nur Anrufen, Es gibt auch noch ein anderen Konektor der bei denn 20/24 Pin Konektor rauskommt sieht aus wie ein Lüfter anschluss.
Damit kann man das NT über das Bios oder Windows Kontrolieren schliest man auch am Mobo an soll aber nicht so gut sein soll weil die Lüfter die am NT hängen dann auch vom Mobo oder so geregellt werden auch der Lüfter des NT´s wird dann auch noch extra vom Mobo geregelt und es hat keinen nutzen deshalb lasse ich ihn weg.
Korriegiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber so habe ich es gelessen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2009)

das is für Boards die eine 4 Pin Molex Buchse drauf haben, das ist aber schon seit einigen Tagen unüblich.
Kannst dir also eigentlich schenken bzw fürs CD-ROM oder so 'missbrauchen'.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Habe mal den Stecker Fotografiert aber vo für er gut sein dürfte weis ich leider nicht denn es ist ja ein 4 Poliger Adapter aber wenn es jemand weis bitte melden, Mfg Snapstar


 
Aktuelle Boards brauchen den Stecker nicht mehr, kannst du weglassen.


----------



## Luigi93 (9. August 2009)

Das heißt also, dass das Ding nutzlos (geworden) ist. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. August 2009)

Öhm, nein, das heißts nicht, denn das ist ein ganz gewöhnlicher, Standard Molex Stecker, wie er für IDE Laufwerke genutzt wurde.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aktuelle Boards brauchen den Stecker nicht mehr, kannst du weglassen.



Nicht ganz, auf manchen S1566 Boards ist der auch drauf.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. August 2009)

Also kann man ihn für seine IDE-Festplatten nutzen weil er ja ein gewönliger 4-Pin Stecker ist, das währe ja gut denn wenn man nur ein einziges IDE Gerät im Rechner hat kann man dementsprechend Platz sparen auch nicht schlecht, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Ja kann man. 
Auf den Boards die sowas brauchen ists ja auch nur so ein normaler Stecker.


----------



## Luigi93 (9. August 2009)

Da hab ich wohl die Nutzbarkeit des Steckers unterschätzt. Ich habe gedacht, dass man ihn NUR für den Zweck, den Be quiet vorgesehen hat, verwenden kann. Dementsprechend ist er auch nicht mehr nutzlos, so wie ich erst geschrieben habe


----------

